# Composite to Component Upconversion



## poni02 (Jul 19, 2009)

My customer purchased a Pioneer LD/DVD player ($900) unit, which he wants me to integrate into a distributed video system, using a component video matrix switch. The thing is, this awfully expensive unit does not up-convert LD to component video! Ridiculous as it is, I have to find a composite to component up-converter... Does anyone have any experience with products of this type? The cheaper the better, considering that my customer already spent close to a grand for an obsolete technology...

Thank you for any input on this issue.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I believe all Pioneer DVD/LD players have component video output . I'm not sure why you want composite to component?


----------



## poni02 (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes Mike, you are right. The device does have a component output. Unfortunately, it only transfers video from the DVD player, you have to use composite or s-video for the LD side. It is ridiculous, I even talked to Pioneer, you'd think that for this much $$$ they would make sure all is output through component, they said that an older model was built the same way, so they didn't bother changing anything... (An older model? What did they change then, ha ha). Anyways, it does not feed LD through component video. That is why I need help. 
Thanks


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I agree it is ridiculous. You'll need a composite to component video scaler.


----------

